# Advantages of filing first?



## D8zed (Mar 12, 2009)

I've seen it mentioned in various places there are certain advantages to filing first. Does anyone know if this is true and if so, what the advantages are?


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

One advantage is filing the parenting plan...division of property, division of assets and debts...temp financial responsibility and all of that...

So there are advantages...

Preacher


----------



## D8zed (Mar 12, 2009)

But aren't all those items subject to agreement with the other party? Isn't it a back and forth negotiation?


----------



## JDPreacher (Feb 27, 2009)

If you're in the states...no, not in the initial filing...there is a temp order executed until the attorney's have time to sit down and try and hammer out an agreement. That's why women usually file first, so they can get temp custody of the kids, get a temp order for child and spousal support (where applicable) and have the household expenses covered or partially covered.

Check with an attorney because there are some differences no matter where you are but for the most part the first order is temporary.

Preacher


----------

